
Using Face Recognition Software on Architecture - mswen
http://computationalimagination.com/article_architectural_face_recognition.php
======
mswen
Interesting cross-disciplinary use of facial recognition software to analyze
common features in buildings. Thanks to Peter Christensen from the University
of Rochester and
[https://theconversation.com/us/technology](https://theconversation.com/us/technology)
for their efforts to help scientists talk about their work to more general
audiences and spread it through an open republishing policy. Invite the HN
community to read and comment here.

